

Former spy chief overheard giving off-the-record interview from Acela train - patrickod
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/oct/24/former-spy-chief-overheard-acela-twitter

======
ColinWright
Here are a few other submissions of this story:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6608480](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6608480)
(washingtonpost.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6608651](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6608651)
(washingtonpost.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6608690](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6608690)
(yahoo.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6609053](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6609053)
(onthemedia.org)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6609197](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6609197)
(washingtonpost.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6610863](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6610863)
(indiatimes.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6613137](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6613137)
(securityweek.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6614293](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6614293)
(today.com)

So far none have any significant discussion - perhaps this will be the first.

